
Boston Beer Company Buys Dogfish Head in $300M Deal - malshe
http://fortune.com/2019/05/09/sam-adams-buys-dogfish-head-merger/
======
nerpderp82
Dogfish is one of the most creative breweries in the US. Sam Adams is un-
remarkable in every possible way. I hope they merge well, Sam can do logistics
and Dogfish can write the script.

~~~
oh_sigh
Sam Adams is quite remarkable, except for the beer they directly produce,
probably because they know their market well.

------
jppope
Thats pretty crazy, and I suppose a good thing. Dogfish head makes great
products, and Sam Adams is one of a few Crafter brewers with a good
Distribution across the country.

------
laminar_flow
As a native Delawarean who now lives in Boston, I'm hoping this will improve
the variety of Dogfish beers offered in the area. I miss being able to see all
of their products in one liquor store.

